# Beanies and hats! Help! Im very lost!!!



## sacredstone (Aug 19, 2013)

Hello im very new to the whole t shirt making process and i am in the midst of starting my own clothing line im only 17 by the way but i have learned how to relabel my shirts properly and ect. but i also would like to mae hats and beanies, mainly the beanies and i wanted to know how that works, is it the same as relabeling a shirt? and were can i get a beanie like this i want it to be that same style and material were you can see the creases in it, it looks more high quality such as neff, and they must have gotten them for cheap right? if they are selling them for only 8 euros? and also hats that are all like floral print. http://roamandseek.bigcartel.com/product/r-s-trawler-beanie


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

The labeling law does not apply to non-wool hats and caps. So no label is required.

Most shirt wholesalers will carry the cap in your link. Check with yours. If you still can't find it report back and we'll find some sources for you.


----------



## sacredstone (Aug 19, 2013)

splathead said:


> The labeling law does not apply to non-wool hats and caps. So no label is required.
> 
> Most shirt wholesalers will carry the cap in your link. Check with yours. If you still can't find it report back and we'll find some sources for you.


so i can just buy any beanie and get my own logo on their and sell it as my own with no problem?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

sacredstone said:


> so i can just buy any beanie and get my own logo on their and sell it as my own with no problem?


that's correct.


----------



## sacredstone (Aug 19, 2013)

splathead said:


> that's correct.


what about beanies that belong to other companies such as neff?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

sacredstone said:


> what about beanies that belong to other companies such as neff?


If you bought it then it no longer belongs to neff. It belongs to you. If you want to slap your logo on it and resell it, that's perfectly legal.


----------



## sacredstone (Aug 19, 2013)

splathead said:


> If you bought it then it no longer belongs to neff. It belongs to you. If you want to slap your logo on it and resell it, that's perfectly legal.


Thank you so much, you've been very helpful!


----------



## SouthwestDTG (Sep 11, 2013)

To be safe, I'd leave the manufactures tag inside.


----------

